# jaguar cichlid fry



## medium mouth (Dec 13, 2006)

my two jags had fry in my 75 and i was wandering if i should remove the fry or the parents/ or just let them grow in there....there is some structure but not much and they are the only fish in the tank...thanks


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

If you remove the fry you will have to care for them. If you care for them properly many/most will survive...

If you leave them with the parents a much smaller % will survive, but it takes very little extra effort from you and allowes you to enjoy watching the parents natural behavior.

In my opinion... if your trying to breed your fish for distribution, then removing the fry may be a better business move... but if your simply a hobbyist wanting to enjoy watching your fish, leaving them with the parents is best...


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

well said.

for the most part, with my jaguars, i just leave the fry in the tank.



















and they do just fine. :thumb:


----------



## medium mouth (Dec 13, 2006)

ok thanks...im really just a hobbyist and enjoy watching them..another question is i have a pleco in the tank...i heard that he will eat the fry but im still not sure how he can eat a fry?? so should i remove him?


----------



## bitteraspects (Oct 1, 2007)

*** heard that too, but never seen it. i dont imagine it would be a problem, especially with the parents in the tank. they should keep your pleco in line


----------

